# purple brown smokey



## LC (Aug 3, 2010)

so im doing a presentation and demo tonight on fall/winter 2010 bridal makeup trends (colored smokeys are in!) and i wanted to practice on myself first...although tonight ill be doing a more matte or satin lip instead of a gloss


products used:

eyes
MAC studio finish concealer nw20 as a base 
MAC cream colour base in magenta on lid only 
MAC shadows:
dazzlelight (highlight) 
beautiful iris (center of lid) 
satellite dreams (outer and inner of lid, under eye) 
brown down (crease) 
sensualize (crease, under eye, inner andouter lid) 
 
MAC fluidline blacktrack 
MAC zoomlash 
for brows: MAC blush "emote" 
 
skin
MAC studio mist founsation "light" 
MAC mineralized skin finish natural "medium" 
MAC blush "tenderling" 
MAC blush "emote" for contour 
MAC shadow "dazzlelight" for cheek highlight 
 
lips
MAC lipglass "zazoom"


----------



## Deolinda (Aug 3, 2010)

Simply Beautiful! I love purples!


----------



## 2nigurl (Aug 3, 2010)

wow this is so nice combo. have to try this look. thanks!


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 3, 2010)

This is soo gorgeous on you & it did something amazing to your eyes!!


----------



## chrisantiss (Aug 3, 2010)

wonderful look


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 3, 2010)

beautiful look!


----------



## katelyn0 (Aug 3, 2010)

love it. soo beautiful


----------



## clslvr6spd (Aug 3, 2010)

Love this combo! Just gorgeous!


----------



## KarmaB (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, your looks are so inspiring!


----------



## lauraglou (Aug 3, 2010)

Ooooh I love this. What other colour could I use instead of sensualize? Is it a Woodwinked/Bronze colour?


----------



## LC (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lauraglou* 

 
_Ooooh I love this. What other colour could I use instead of sensualize? Is it a Woodwinked/Bronze colour?_

 
try mulch


----------



## lauraglou (Aug 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LC* 

 
_try mulch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay, I have that one. Thank you. I'm building up a nice collection of looks thanks to you, much better than my boring everyday neutrals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hope your demo goes well, if your FOTD are anything to go by your audience will be blown away


----------



## Gonzajuju (Aug 3, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## daniela_24 (Aug 3, 2010)

this is so....perfect love it


----------



## kpenn (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, I really really love this!  I find it fascinating how you sort of hug the lighter colour in the centre of the lid with the smokier colours on the inner and outer lid.  I haven't seen that done effectively before.  I'm definitely going to try this!  Good luck at your demo!


----------



## rhondavancouver (Aug 3, 2010)

Love it! Definitely inspires me to use beautiful iris in a similar way!


----------



## Smf16 (Aug 3, 2010)

Oh this is soooo pretty!! I love purple eye looks! I have been wanting to pick up that beautiful iris and satellite dreams...


----------



## User67 (Aug 3, 2010)

Great color combo!


----------



## SkyeAngel (Aug 3, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Gotta try this look.


----------



## whittt8 (Aug 3, 2010)

Gorgeous! I love this look. This is a great one to use to get out of my neutrals rut. Hope your demo goes well


----------



## shannyn92 (Aug 4, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL! one of my favorite looks of yours!!


----------



## Lavenderfleur (Aug 4, 2010)

I normally lurk, but had to come out of hiding to say how much I love this!  I am in love with the eyes.  Awesome job!


----------



## UnleashTheBats (Aug 4, 2010)

This is amazingly gorgeous


----------



## LASHionista (Aug 4, 2010)

OMG - this is SO amazing! Definitely have to try this one out for a night out


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 4, 2010)

beautiful! i like the look of your sparkly red top too!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Aug 4, 2010)

This is very pretty!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 4, 2010)

Very pretty. The colors make your eyes pop


----------



## Shadow (Aug 4, 2010)

great soft look with depth .... very wearable!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Aug 4, 2010)

really nice


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2010)

AMAZING... definitely trying this out. I love it!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Aug 5, 2010)

that really makes your eyes pop! WOW


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm in love 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't have many MAC shadows and very few Fotd's or tutorials convince me that I need to get those exact colors so I can try to recreate the exact look, but I think I'll be buying these exact shadows now LOL.

Thanks so much for sharing


----------



## ElleK7 (Aug 6, 2010)

I LOVE IT! Purple looks are my favorite, and your make up makes your eyes pop! Do more purple/burgundy smokey looks please! Loff them


----------



## *JJ* (Aug 6, 2010)

love it - one of my favourite looks of yours! simply stunning!


----------



## katred (Aug 6, 2010)

Absolutely love that combination of colours!


----------



## jollystuikie (Aug 6, 2010)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## Liz2286 (Aug 9, 2010)

Amazingly gorgeous! I would've never thought of combining brown with purple. I love it! Well I love all your looks, every single one! Lol.


----------



## beautiijunkii (Aug 16, 2010)

This look is soooo hot!!!! Very nice combo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Karen_B (Aug 16, 2010)

This looks fantastic! I'd never think to pair purples with browns, but I need to try it ASAP!


----------



## Kitty_Hello (Aug 16, 2010)

wow your eyes are just a perfect shade of brown! they go great with the purple


----------



## jess2302 (Aug 16, 2010)

This is a must try look for me! You are gorgeous I love how you incorporated these colors together! it looks very sultry!


----------



## moonlit (Aug 19, 2010)

wow.. that looks awesome.. u look so pretty!


----------



## nychick1384 (Aug 19, 2010)

Beautiful colors, great job.


----------



## kaliraksha (Aug 19, 2010)

You totally epitomize why brown eyes look so great with purple shadows. Beautiful!


----------



## missmolliecule (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm really digging this, cause it's more messy and less precise than your normal stuff... I like it!


----------



## versace (Aug 22, 2010)

omg your eyes are so beautiful


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2010)

This is particularly stunning with your eye colour.  Gorgeous.


----------



## pnuttbuttajelli (Aug 24, 2010)

this is so classy.
i love smokey brown!


----------



## Iya (Aug 24, 2010)

Gorgeous...i must say, this look is just perfect....


----------



## vintageroses (Aug 24, 2010)

I really love all your FOTD hun! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you are amazing!


----------



## laguayaca (Aug 24, 2010)

youre sooooo gorgeous


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 24, 2010)

Your look is absolutely stunning! And purple is in for fall 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Love it!!


----------



## I_Love_Buffy (Aug 25, 2010)

love the look!!


----------



## pink4ever (Aug 27, 2010)

I love this so much! It's so pretty


----------



## iHEARTfatshion (Aug 27, 2010)

Flawless!


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2010)

Holy Cow! This is stunning.  I always love your looks.  Incredible. ♥


----------



## feeorin (Aug 29, 2010)

beautiful! loved it!


----------



## pumpkiano (Aug 29, 2010)

Gorgeous!! x


----------



## kobie (Aug 30, 2010)

Awseome, I will have to give this a try.


----------



## mello (Aug 30, 2010)

I LOVE this. Awesome colors.


----------



## JollieJanice (Aug 31, 2010)

i absolutely love how this purple looks.


----------



## mevish (Sep 2, 2010)

you are simply gorjuss! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 love this look on you


----------



## alinabina (Sep 2, 2010)

this is beautiful! i love purples but i can never think of how to wear them without being too much. i might try this out soon, gorgeous!


----------

